# Maintenance men..



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

Handymen... I work maintenance and there's no way that would fly. I'd be out on my ass in no time.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

what........it was supposed to be on the emergency ckt:blink:


----------



## halfamp (Jul 16, 2012)

thegoldenboy said:


> Handymen... I work maintenance and there's no way that would fly. I'd be out on my ass in no time.


Hotel maintenance, no electricians just "handymen"


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

halfamp said:


> Hotel maintenance, no electricians just "handymen"


 and no speak English.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

halfamp said:


> Hotel maintenance, no electricians just "handymen"


Hotel maintenance man: much different animal than your regular old maintenance guys. I do work for a real shady fly-by-night hotel in town, and their maintenance man is a down on his luck drunk who works for a free room and drinking money. Lots of shifty looking hotels, trailer parks, and run down apartments are "maintained" by these guys.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

MHElectric said:


> Hotel maintenance man: much different animal than your regular old maintenance guys. I do work for a real shady fly-by-night hotel in town, and their maintenance man is a down on his luck drunk who works for a free room and drinking money. Lots of shifty looking hotels, trailer parks, and run down apartments are "maintained" by these guys.


Scary...


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

It is Maintenance Personnel. We are a gender neutral country.
I'm telling Hillary.


----------



## Supfoolitschris (Jan 29, 2013)

I stayed in a hotel in iowa last year and someone found bedbugs in a room. Not cool right? Wait theres more. While at work my wife texted me complaining she smelled gasoline. I thought she was just complainin about stayin in a dump so brushed it off. That night around 10 a fireman knocks on the door and informs us the "maintanence man" had tried to kill the bed bugs in the nearby room by dousing the entire rooms with gasoline. One person smoking anywhere near that place. Boom.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

halfamp said:


>


hey man sometimes you gotta get chit done!


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

Supfoolitschris said:


> I stayed in a hotel in iowa last year and someone found bedbugs in a room. Not cool right? Wait theres more. While at work my wife texted me complaining she smelled gasoline. I thought she was just complainin about stayin in a dump so brushed it off. That night around 10 a fireman knocks on the door and informs us the *"maintanence man"* had tried to kill the bed bugs in the nearby room by dousing the entire rooms with gasoline. One person smoking anywhere near that place. Boom.


Didn't think I was watching?:whistling2:
I got Hillary on speed dial.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Supfoolitschris said:


> I stayed in a hotel in iowa last year and someone found bedbugs in a room. Not cool right? Wait theres more. While at work my wife texted me complaining she smelled gasoline. I thought she was just complainin about stayin in a dump so brushed it off. That night around 10 a fireman knocks on the door and informs us the "maintanence man" had tried to kill the bed bugs in the nearby room by dousing the entire rooms with gasoline. One person smoking anywhere near that place. Boom.


where in iowa? i hail from there and i assure you all we have are fine 5 star staying experiences :whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## Supfoolitschris (Jan 29, 2013)

ponyboy said:


> where in iowa? i hail from there and i assure you all we have are fine 5 star staying experiences :whistling2::whistling2:


The great city of burlington is where i had the pleasure of staying. Great town realy just the accomodations were horrible at the lincolnville


----------



## Supfoolitschris (Jan 29, 2013)

aftershockews said:


> Didn't think I was watching?:whistling2:
> I got Hillary on speed dial.


My apologies

Sincerely

Me


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Supfoolitschris said:


> The great city of burlington is where i had the pleasure of staying. Great town realy just the accomodations were horrible at the lincolnville


not too far from me but ive never been


----------



## Supfoolitschris (Jan 29, 2013)

ponyboy said:


> not too far from me but ive never been


I worked about 3 weeks at the new jail they were building just south of there


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

A friend of mine is the building superintendent for 2 office buildings here. The owner has a third building where they have gone through a couple (bad) maintenance guys. The last guy did a lot of stuff wrong and just would not listen. 

Last week, one of the tenants was having a problem with their new copier not working properly, and upon further investigation they found blue boxes and romex in use. To make it even better, he used 12/3, cut the red and ground wires off, taped over the jacket, and used MC connectors in a 4 square box in the ceiling, with no cover.

My buddy cut the whole mess out, took the box and wires back to the office to show his boss...he just shook his head. When I stopped by the office Saturday he showed me the box as he removed it. I would not have believed it if I had not seen it myself.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

If you've been on service for a while, you find that stuff all over, apartment buildings, offices, homes, all over the place. Glass half full, makes me money.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

nrp3 said:


> If you've been on service for a while, you find that stuff all over, apartment buildings, offices, homes, all over the place. Glass half full, makes me money.


 That's the service electrician attitude - seen it all before. :laughing: And your right, this is what everything looks like a few years after it gets built/remodeled. After a while you become surprised when it doesn't look like that. :jester: And Its all just money waiting to be made when it needs to be fixed.


----------



## Aydin2011 (Apr 2, 2013)

work from maintenance hahah


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Grammar not included.


----------



## Aydin2011 (Apr 2, 2013)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Grammar not included.


Sorry about my grammar i get offended and exited.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Aydin2011 said:


> Sorry about my grammar i get offended and excited.


:whistling2:


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

Aydin2011 said:


> work from maintenance hahah


Those connectors are quite common, they're great if you have to disconnect things on a regular basis. I'm failing to see an issue.


----------



## Aydin2011 (Apr 2, 2013)

They are hun connector i love to work with them but expensive


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

Aydin2011 said:


> View attachment 24187
> 
> 
> work from maintenance hahah


Looks like original issue on a German machine.


----------



## Pfloyd527 (Oct 4, 2011)

F for effort!


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

aftershockews said:


> It is Maintenance Personnel. We are a gender neutral country.
> I'm telling Hillary.





aftershockews said:


> Didn't think I was watching?:whistling2:
> I got Hillary on speed dial.


Since you are so close to Hilliary, having her number and all, can you ask her a question for me?

Is she going to run for president or not. :thumbsup: I will start getting out the vote like Harry calls it. :laughing: 



thegoldenboy said:


> Those connectors are quite common, they're great if you have to disconnect things on a regular basis. I'm failing to see an issue.





retiredsparktech said:


> Looks like original issue on a German machine.


The connector end (male) should be on a cord. I mean I would have put it on a cord.


----------



## Aydin2011 (Apr 2, 2013)

Yes male in the cord side you are right. female high base side


----------

